# Turning the old tank into a Vivarium



## Banba (Jul 17, 2016)

We are turning our old community fish tank into a vivarium. Over the past 12 years my husband and I have kept a community tank and cichlid tank. They all lived full happy lives and when the last one went we tore out out a wall and started a 120 gal saltwater tank. 

Anyway I want to use the existing 55 gal for frogs. I think it would be great for my son to experience. We started aquasacping about half is terraced land the other half is still about ten inches deep of water. The tank still has a pleco and a couple of crayfish.

The land and water have bridges to climb onto will this depth be a problem for tree frogs? I was really looking at getting a clown tree frog. My husband would like to still add some cherry barbs to the tank. 

If a tree frog is not a good idea can I get recommendations for a frog that would do well here?

Please and Thank you


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome! 


Let me start by saying crayfish and frogs will not mix well. If the frog slips up one time and hits the water, its over. 

Do you have any pics of the tank as it sits right now?


----------



## Banba (Jul 17, 2016)

This is an extremely rough idea of our idea. The plants are cuttings I just took this morning and I am waiting for them to start growing roots. the PVC pieces have egg crate on top and gutter guard over that. The guard goes under the gravel substrate. 

I still need a different tank cover and will probably do something different with the filter too.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

I will let some of the other fine folks here that may have done some similar too, however, I am gonna say I do not think this is gonna work for much else than an aquatic species of larger frog to survive the water and crayfish. 

This set up will not work at all for Darts or the like though. Not raining on your parade here, just being honest with you. 

search paludarium here and take a look at some others builds for a water centered set up. 

Your in the right spot just gotta get you on the path to success!


----------



## Banba (Jul 17, 2016)

I appreciate the honesty, it's what I wanted. The crayfish will go I honestly forgot it was in there until last night when I start setting up the egg crate and taking out water.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

IMO Paludarium aren't suited for terrestrial frogs. Of course we all want one 

There is a very delicate balance you need to achieve between lots of usable floor space and just the right amount of water.

If you plan on keeping any PDF, the general advice is to plan your build around your frog's needs not what you want. PDF don't need a water features.

Also as a beginner it's often best to keep it simple because you will have a lot to learn; mostly through trial and error, and throwing a bunch of water in the mix isn't going to be a very pleasant experience.

Anyway this is all my opinion. Hopefully someone who has kept frogs in paludarium can offer some help.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

A bit more land would be good, maybe put another "island" in the other corner?
I think it's gonna work however, tree frogs don't spend much time on the ground anyway.

My advise is to make a background for the tank and plant some sturdy large leaved aroids on it, it makes the frogs feel more secure and it adds usable space. Some aquatic plants emerging from the water would be good too, I would suggest something like _Anubias hastifolia_ as they should be able to support the weight of most tree frogs.


----------



## Banba (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you Sammie. I know it looks rough now but I still think it could work. That being said we have another spare 55 gal I am thinking about spray foaming it to create a better habitat, and add more places for a tree frog to climb. The basics from the other tank could still be used.

If we keep the setup we currently I have I may go with a leopard frog. I actually know things about them. 

I do really like the clown tree frogs


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Look into Vietnamese Mossy frogs _(Theloderma corticale)_ They like water and could thrive in your set up with a few adjustments... One of the most interesting frogs available IMO...


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

cam1941 said:


> Look into Vietnamese Mossy frogs _(Theloderma corticale)_ They like water and could thrive in your set up with a few adjustments... One of the most interesting frogs available IMO...


Definitely second that, but make sure you're parameters are right. They can be a little picky.


----------



## Banba (Jul 17, 2016)

cam1941 said:


> Look into Vietnamese Mossy frogs _(Theloderma corticale)_ They like water and could thrive in your set up with a few adjustments... One of the most interesting frogs available IMO...



Very awesome frog. Also very expensive. They seem hard to come by and $100 is a lot for a frog IMO. Especially for our first frog. With my luck my son would open the door and let it out if we spent that much on a frog.

Spry foaming probably begins this weekend.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's just nto an ideal PDF setup. I have successfully done a Paludarium with terrestrials but the water is all the way on one end and the frogs were nearly a year old before I put them in there. Being older they are much stronger, larger and more agile. 









They can swim/crawl out of the water just fine. 
I tested it before deciding to keep them in there. 





port_plz is right it's best not to do a water feature for beginners. This is my first PDF tank but I studied for 5 years and I have built many other vivariums.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

That is an awesome build Brandon!

I'm curious about maintenance tho...

What has been on my mind lately is having a breeding pair setup in a Paludarium where the frogs can deposit tadpoles in the water and they can grow out inside the vivarium.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

port_plz said:


> That is an awesome build Brandon!
> 
> I'm curious about maintenance tho...
> 
> What has been on my mind lately is having a breeding pair setup in a Paludarium where the frogs can deposit tadpoles in the water and they can grow out inside the vivarium.


Yeah I have been thinking about that too but since I have a filter on it I think all the tanins would go away also I have fish in there. Idk if they would disturb the tads. The only maintenance I have to do is top off the water, drain the land, clean the filter, fill the misting reservoir and clean the glass. 
Occasionally I'll remove moss buildup and clear some of the moss off and scrub the rocks with a toothbrush to clear the film buildup and brown gunk. 
The filter is external so cleaning it is really easy. 
I'm thinking about putting a sump on it in the future.


----------

